# Help regarding heater in van



## TwinTravellers (Jul 5, 2007)

We are going away for the w/end and would like a bit of advice regarding the heating in our Adria Twin. As its just for a few days, I don't want to fill up with water(It will dump anyway) However, I want to use the heater, the question is? Can I use the gas heater without filling up with water????


Thanks in advance,
Ros.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

It depends which heater you have but if you fill up with water and use the heater it will not dump especially if it's a Truma just put a peg on it.
Whats the point of not filling up with water.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*g ewt we*

hi twin traveller,
we used the gas heater without water in our now sold twin without any ill effect , but over a long time at cold temps i would fill with water and heat the hot water up as this will stop the dump valve opening especially as its in the van under the bed and is pretty well insulated. we used to use a double glassing spacer cut to fit the grove in the dump valve to stop it opening. make sure you have plenty of gas as recently in france over 10 days at -10 we used 4 refills of 11kg propane in the dethleffs but thats a bigger van.

have you blocked the vent holes in the floor in the kitchen cupboard up yet as ours caused a bad draft when cold so gaffer taped over them after filling holes with insulation of the waterproof type.

tramp


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ros! 

Assuming you have the same Truma C4002/6002 as I have, the answer is YES. 

I've just checked the 7-day forecast, it's not going to be below 4°C until Monday night. So get the boiler filled and give it a blast!! :wink: :lol: Why pay for it if you're not going to enjoy it? :roll: :wink:


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

I am not sure about blocking up holes in a cupboard. 
If there is a gas pipe in the cupboard there should be an official way for any heavy gas to run away and avoid building up. There can be a lot of unnecessary holes where pipes etc. come in but there should be a mesh covered one that must not be blocked.


----------

